# What Maps Are Best?



## compass cruiser (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All , New to the forum!
Would just like to say Hi, and ask what maps do you use for travelling in Europe? Would like to go to Portugal,Spain, and maybe Italy this year.Don't like the fold out maps (could cause trouble if you're driving with the window down!)Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've nearly always used the Michelin fold out maps, but came across a nice ring binder map book last year, printed by Blay Foldex (Foldex maybe French for ring binder though), Eu14.50 for France and Benelux. I assume they would do other countries as well. 

I like the larger scale Michelins as they always show roads which are scenic and areas of natural beauty, I find the electronic maps a bit of a chore - I like to see where else I could easily go by taking a minor detour here and there. But there are a lot of electronic maps available for free on the internet - I found a complete set of Russian army ordnance maps last year, admittedly there was a lot of just plain green pages without a road in site, but you never know when they will be useful!!


----------



## Nosha (Feb 13, 2008)

We've used Michelin, but now also use a small 10" IBM Laptop running Autoroute 2006.
Anyone tried Autoroute 2007 yet?


----------



## cipro (Feb 13, 2008)

compass cruiser said:


> Hi All , New to the forum!
> Would just like to say Hi, and ask what maps do you use for travelling in Europe? Would like to go to Portugal,Spain, and maybe Italy this year.Don't like the fold out maps (could cause trouble if you're driving with the window down!)Any thoughts would be welcome.



We tend to use 2 types of maps a detail and a larger over view one and a TOM TOM europe street level hmmm some times it is worrying


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

*Buy Local*



compass cruiser said:


> Hi All , New to the forum!
> Would just like to say Hi, and ask what maps do you use for travelling in Europe? Would like to go to Portugal,Spain, and maybe Italy this year.Don't like the fold out maps (could cause trouble if you're driving with the window down!)Any thoughts would be welcome.



AS an ex International Trucker, I always purchased my maps from the country that I needed the map for.
eg, when in Spain, buy a Spanish map.
Much better with local knowledge! and never had a problem!

Edit,
The towns and villages are then spelt in the way that you will see them on the road signs


----------



## Belgian (Feb 13, 2008)

*Maps*

For France (+ Belgium) far more the best is the Michelin ring-atlas. Easy to read, reliable, at a scale of 1/200.000. (best buy+GPS !). They have also ring-atlasses for Italy, Spain+Porugal at a larger scale 1/300.00.(even one for UK !)
For Germany:ADAC-ReiseAtlas also on a 1/200.000 scale but not so clear (roads are printed in gray).
For Norway: Cappelens Stort Bilatlas (1/325.000) (the only covering the whole country !)
Sweden: Sverige Vägatlas by Motormännens (1/250.000>1/400.000-North)(no ring-map-but you can fold it backwards).
Danmark: Kraks Vejkort (ring-atlas) 1/200.000 (unusual format, but very clear)
I have also Autoroute 2007 on my laptop but I never used it on the field.
I use my GPS only for 'following the road' (what's ahead ?..)


----------



## Trevor (Feb 13, 2008)

compass cruiser said:


> Hi All , New to the forum!
> Would just like to say Hi, and ask what maps do you use for travelling in Europe? Would like to go to Portugal,Spain, and maybe Italy this year.Don't like the fold out maps (could cause trouble if you're driving with the window down!)Any thoughts would be welcome.



I use satnav so i supose i am no good with maps or just to lazy, anyway compass cruiser welcome to the forum.


----------



## t&s (Feb 13, 2008)

***** said:


> AS an ex International Trucker, I always purchased my maps from the country that I needed the map for.
> eg, when in Spain, buy a Spanish map.
> Much better with local knowledge! and never had a problem!
> 
> ...


i totaly agree with you but since the wife got a tomtom and my eyesight is not what it was i think use both and you wont go wrong


----------



## t&s (Feb 13, 2008)

Nosha said:


> We've used Michelin, but now also use a small 10" IBM Laptop running Autoroute 2006.
> Anyone tried Autoroute 2007 yet?


i would like to try it  but unless it is a lot better than 2006 which i find is not as good as 2002 
i find that there is not enough local roads on my 2006 autoroute
and the tomtom still is not up to date but at least you can advise them and they will quickly investigate and put it on the latest map update free 
but it is more comprenshive than the autoroute i have
i wish it would show low bridges i have been caught out twice but i would have no matter what maps i had i dont think there is onethat  shows all low bridges 
when i used to drive my low loader we had to contact the county councils in advance just to be sure  
i think michelin show some for france


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Feb 14, 2008)

Belgian said:


> For Norway: Cappelens Stort Bilatlas (1/325.000) (the only covering the whole country !)
> Sweden: Sverige Vägatlas by Motormännens (1/250.000>1/400.000-North)(no ring-map-but you can fold it backwards).
> Danmark: Kraks Vejkort (ring-atlas) 1/200.000 (unusual format, but very clear)



We found that the Statoil road atlas for Scandinavia was good enough for our needs, showed all the back roads - although in some palces E Routes are the only options.

We borrowed a Danish road atlas and found it was excellent as it showed the Maguerite Route around the country - fantastic smaller roads, scenic, great spots to just park up for the night.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 14, 2008)

***** said:


> I always purchased my maps from the country that I needed the map for.
> eg, when in Spain, buy a Spanish map.
> Much better with local knowledge! and never had a problem!



Best advice - and they also tend to be cheaper...


----------



## Julie798 (Feb 14, 2008)

*maps*

Anyone just put a place in spain or france etc in tom tom and followed it.
I suppose it would get you there, but I think i would have to still question it Lol


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the site.

If you need a general map, AA type European road atlas is a good bet. I picked up my present copy for £1.99 at "The Works". Not great local detail but has got me around Europe twice (without satnav).

We then tend to buy as large a scale local map as we can get for any area we explore in more depth.


----------



## walkers (Feb 14, 2008)

Julie798 said:


> Anyone just put a place in spain or france etc in tom tom and followed it.
> I suppose it would get you there, but I think i would have to still question it Lol


we brought our hymer home from germany, just put home in and the satnav guided us all the way, aarguably it was motorway all the way but little detours to local petrol stations instead of rip off motorway services probably saved money maps don't give the same flexibility as that


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

*detour*



walkers said:


> we brought our hymer home from germany, just put home in and the satnav guided us all the way, aarguably it was motorway all the way but little detours to local petrol stations instead of rip off motorway services probably saved money maps don't give the same flexibility as that



Tony, you don't need to use a sat nav or a map to make a detour to a fuel station


----------



## Belgian (Feb 14, 2008)

When we are wilding around I generally don't know where I will end up in the evening. Sure I point out a general direction on the map. Then I put the GPS on, just for an aid while driving (what is ahead, where should I turn off..).
Map comes first and GPS just as an extra comfort. 
(Wiffie isn't reading this -I hope-She is not so 'good' in geographics )


----------



## compass cruiser (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks to all for your help...it sure has given me somewhere to start!I don't favour using a sat-nav,in the spirit of the site i would just prefer to 'wing it' (how can you get lost if you have nowhere to go?!).Thanks Again,I will let you know how I get on!


----------



## walkers (Feb 15, 2008)

***** said:


> Tony, you don't need to use a sat nav or a map to make a detour to a fuel station


if you don't know where they are it is damn helpful to have someone or something in the cb that does


----------



## cipro (Feb 15, 2008)

Belgian said:


> When we are wilding around I generally don't know where I will end up in the evening. Sure I point out a general direction on the map. Then I put the GPS on, just for an aid while driving (what is ahead, where should I turn off..).
> Map comes first and GPS just as an extra comfort.
> (Wiffie isn't reading this -I hope-She is not so 'good' in geographics )



When in France most of the time I don't now where I'm going to stay because we only have a basic plan and sometimes look a areas for too long and don't make our original destination


----------



## t&s (Feb 15, 2008)

Nosha said:


> We've used Michelin, but now also use a small 10" IBM Laptop running Autoroute 2006.
> Anyone tried Autoroute 2007 yet?


just been looking it up it looks as good as a sat nav if not better
it seems to me that the ability to have a pc for home use ,that you can also use as a tv ,and autoroute 2007 with a gps thing that costs an extra  £ 30 or so is a very usefull piece of equipment and needs serious consideration


----------



## t&s (Feb 15, 2008)

*for first time adventures*

if you dont have a sat nav or have tried one of the english route planners i recomend you try  this french site it is very good as it also gives you a print out of all the nessasary road signs that you need to look out for on your route along side the mileage as well as  speed cameras ect 
its also covers england  and the rest of gb 
http://www.mappy.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

*Good old map*

I don't know what some of you guys must have done before sat nav came out
Did you all stay at home lol
Nothing wrong with a good old map, and making a mistake is all part of the fun well sometimes! lol
The original post was asking about which map!
We are all getting too reliant on new technology
Lets get back to basics


----------



## Yogihughes (Feb 16, 2008)

Terry and Sue, what a brilliant link to Mappy. Thank you.


----------



## Belgian (Feb 16, 2008)

*The good old map*

Completely agree with you all 
But: Wiffie is co-pilot She's the Mrs Bucket-type: holds the map upside down; _watch the horse _!(in the meadow). I'm allways wrong you know 
But now we are a trio . Met her in the Aldi. She has a sexy voice (even in dutch), she's polite, doesn't argue, never gives a bad worth, doesn't swear, never raises her voice, I'm allways right, even when I'm wrong. And most of all: *I can shut her down *whenever I desire 
Her name is Miss Gepeeyes; and she was very cheap. You should try her; she's a refreshment for a 'senior' .2
But give me the good old map. Unfortunately I cannot drive and look at it at the same time (have to put reading-glasses on..). But at least when we are wrong I don't no longer have to blame wiffie: Miss GPS did it  Gives me a lot of comfort


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Best Map by far*

The best map by far would be the map to the buried chest of gold LOL


----------



## t&s (Feb 16, 2008)

***** said:


> I don't know what some of you guys must have done before sat nav came out
> Did you all stay at home lol
> Nothing wrong with a good old map, and making a mistake is all part of the fun well sometimes! lol
> The original post was asking about which map!
> ...


in reality i use the map the other half uses the sat nav there are many times that the map is more correct. sat navs have not got it all 
but there is still the question  am i right or is the wife ile leave this to your imagination!


----------

